# Barack Obama meets with the Queen of England.  He asks her,



## manu1959 (Feb 19, 2010)

"Your Majesty, how do you run such an efficient government?  Are there any tips you can give to me?"

"Well," says the Queen, "the most important thing is to surround yourself with intelligent people."

Obama frowns,  "But how do I know the people around me are really intelligent?"

The Queen takes a sip of tea. "Oh, that's easy.  You just ask them to answer an intelligent riddle."

The Queen pushes a button on her intercom. "Please send Tony Blair in here, would you?"

Tony Blair walks into the room. "Yes, my Queen?" The Queen smiles.

 "Answer me this, please, Tony. Your mother and father have a child.. 

It is not your brother and it is not your sister. Who is it?"

Without pausing for a moment, Tony Blair answers, "That would be me."

"Yes! Very good," says the Queen.

Obama goes back home to ask Joe Biden, his vice president, the same question.

"Joe. Answer this for me. Your mother and your father have a child. It's not your brother

 and it's not your sister. Who is it?"

"I'm not sure," says Biden. "Let me get back to you on that one." He goes to his advisors 

and asks every one, but none can give him an answer. 

Finally, he ends up in the men's room and recognizes Colin Powell's shoes in the next stall.

Biden asks Powell, "Colin! Can you answer this for me? Your mother and father have a child 

and it's not your brother or your sister. Who is it?"

Colin Powell yells back, "That's easy. It's me!"

Biden smiles, and says, "Thanks!" Then, he goes back to speak with Obama.

"Say, I did some research and I have the answer to that riddle. It's Colin Powell."

Obama gets up, stomps over to Biden, and angrily yells into his face, "No, you idiot!  It's Tony Blair!"


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 19, 2010)

manu1959 said:


> "Your Majesty, how do you run such an efficient government?  Are there any tips you can give to me?"
> 
> "Well," says the Queen, "the most important thing is to surround yourself with intelligent people."
> 
> ...



I loved it.

You know, the joke can be dressed up to represent any administration...but based on my proclivities, this one hit the target.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 19, 2010)

manu1959 said:


> "Your Majesty, how do you run such an efficient government?  Are there any tips you can give to me?"
> 
> "Well," says the Queen, "the most important thing is to surround yourself with intelligent people."
> 
> ...



Shows what intelligent people Americans are.

Tony Blair hasn't been Prime Minister since 2007


----------

